# RECOVERY TIME: What works for you?



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm 59, and in pretty good shape. I typically hike, bike, and paddle at least 3-4 times a week for 75-90mins at a time. My intensity level is always "high" or in the 80% range. I've been doing this for years, and readily admit I've never tried to be scientific at all about what I do-I just do it.

I recently got a Garmin Fenix watch...and after going on one of my typical hikes (that I've done hundreds of times) with the watch, it displayed the Garmin version of "DANGER DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!! YOUR EXERTION LEVELS ARE EXTREMELY HIGH AND COULD BE HARMFUL WITHOUT ADEQUATE RECOVERY TIME!

My watch doesn't know me well yet, but it did get me wondering about my intensity levels and their relationship to recovery time. I never really vary my intensity level at all, partly because I find it boring and difficult to go at an "easy" pace. But I have noticed a somewhat wide variation in how I feel from one workout to the next-some workouts I feel great...others I'm struggling through the workout.

I do recognize that many factors affect performance (sleep, diet, stress, etc.) but I have this hunch that I may be depriving myself of adequate recovery time...and/or shouldn't be going hard for every workout. So I'm curious to hear what others are doing?

One final observation: I've noticed that if I just stop all workouts for several days (or even a week or more), then do another workout, I feel GREAT! In other words, it feels after _long_ pauses that I've allowed my body to FULLY recover, and I notice that! But I don't want to limit my workouts to once-a-week (I'd go crazy!).

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

I disregard messages on my Fenix regarding recovery time.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

2sharp7 said:


> I disregard messages on my Fenix regarding recovery time.


Well yeah-I didn't worry about mine either. It just got me thinking.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

How many hour per week? Generally I think if you're doing 3 or 4 rides a week you can do about whatever you want and be ok but 4 really tough rides in the same week may be a bit much.

I'm on a structured plan for racing and usually ride 3 hard days a week and 2 easier ones totalling 9-12 hours.2 days off the bike.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Im just avid rider, i generally follow something like that. Weekends are my do what i want mtb rides, one or both may be pretty hard. Monday usually off the bike. Tuesday easy road, no big hills or intervals, spin. Wednesday hard, usually a hill climb. Thursday easyish. Friday off. Main thing is to vary it up. If i do something really hard, in my age i notice it takes me at least two days to feel body is in recovery. For example when i hit snowboard slopes, first day after starting doesnt feel to bad, but the second day after the body really feels the aches, then after that feels on the upswing.
You already noticed what recovery does for you when you took a week off and came back feeling super.
Try finding a different activity to keep interest. If you work different muscles that can spread recovery around.
And on easy days, stop to smell the roses. If you come across another rider, smile and chat instead of feeling the urge to sprint and drop them in the dust! Pick a scenic route, i often ride along the beach.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I need 2 days for recovery after most of my rides, 3 is better. I'm in OK shape on my best day. I always charge as hard as my body will let me, and then a little more.... because fun.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

I find that my training works best when I take a recovery week every 4 weeks in which I reduce training volume and intensity.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't give it much thought.
Just turned 69 last week.
I mix up hard rides with easier ones riding with my wife. That actually has done wonders for my fitness, so recovery rides must be good.
I'm sure I'm on the low end of what you guys do. My goals are 1200 miles of trail riding and 150,000 feet of climbing per season (April - October). I don't ride roads. I can't get past the combo of boring/dangerous. According to my tracker, I've been averaging 4 rides per week. All my Wasatch rides start and end about 7100 feet. They go up....then they go down! I ride Deer Valley a few times a summer, but I don't record those.
In the winter, I'll generally get in 80 or so days of skiing telemark at the resort, but I rarely stay there past about noon. Maybe 15 or so hard runs, then go home and nap.
I have a recliner that I'm in love with!


----------



## myke2241 (Aug 11, 2009)

2 days off and 2 hard days. Too much HI your body will simply not recover in those two days. I think this is bad for your heart long-term but I am no doctor and I'm in my 40's. For whatever it is worth I see more improvements doing long-term low intensity.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

*Member has removed content due to fundamental disagreement with this site owner's views favoring expanded access for electric mountain bikes (eMtb) on multiuse singletrack in public lands.*


----------



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

Im 52. Getting back into shape. Started at 232 in May. Im. 187 now. Getting to about 180. Im 5’10” tall. I exercise daily. I bike about 3 times a week and run the other days. I used to change my workout to not be too stressful days in a row. Well last week i did a paced 18 mile ride and it was one of my best efforts as far as times go, and the next day I did a trail ride of 13 miles and it was my fastest on the trail ever. Climbs i would stop on I powered through. Then the next day I ran the fastest time in a year over 3 miles. Is that sustainable? No. But as your body gets stronger you can do more. When i have tired legs then intake a day off and then get back into it. I think mixing up the workouts helps your muscles recover because you will be using different muscles. Im going to start shortening my runs and add in weight training on the running days. We will see how that goes as I get close to goal weight.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

jrhone said:


> Im 52. Getting back into shape. Started at 232 in May. Im. 187 now. Getting to about 180. Im 5'10" tall. I exercise daily. I bike about 3 times a week and run the other days. I used to change my workout to not be too stressful days in a row. Well last week i did a paced 18 mile ride and it was one of my best efforts as far as times go, and the next day I did a trail ride of 13 miles and it was my fastest on the trail ever. Climbs i would stop on I powered through. Then the next day I ran the fastest time in a year over 3 miles. Is that sustainable? No. But as your body gets stronger you can do more. When i have tired legs then intake a day off and then get back into it. I think mixing up the workouts helps your muscles recover because you will be using different muscles. Im going to start shortening my runs and add in weight training on the running days. We will see how that goes as I get close to goal weight.


You are awesome. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Start monitoring your rest and sleep heart rates to gauge where you are in your recovery. Generally it will be higher if you aren't recovered.

For me starting at 44 years old I needed more recovery time and for the last 15 years its been a downhill slide. To ride 3-4 times a week I've cut my mileage in half (compared to 15 years ago) to keep from breaking down too much. This year I've notice I am starting to loose my strength, I cannot lay down the peak watts I used to. Growing old sucks.


----------



## drjos (Jan 25, 2004)

SWriverstone said:


> I'm 59, and in pretty good shape. I typically hike, bike, and paddle at least 3-4 times a week for 75-90mins at a time. My intensity level is always "high" or in the 80% range. I've been doing this for years, and readily admit I've never tried to be scientific at all about what I do-I just do it.
> 
> I recently got a Garmin Fenix watch...and after going on one of my typical hikes (that I've done hundreds of times) with the watch, it displayed the Garmin version of "DANGER DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!! YOUR EXERTION LEVELS ARE EXTREMELY HIGH AND COULD BE HARMFUL WITHOUT ADEQUATE RECOVERY TIME!
> 
> ...


57. Every other day works pretty well. I use strava/Apple Watch and it does not complain, but my heart rate is definitely in the upper zones. Never learned to ride easy, I guess. Happy it does not complain though.

I definitely feel more rested after 2 days rest though. I think I just adjust my effort unless I am riding with a group.

I am wanting to do some travel riding and need to try some more 2 on 2 off cadence, so that I can take advantage of the cool places I hopefully find.

Cheers!


----------



## NoCanSurf (Feb 19, 2021)

I go with what I feel in my legs. After long rides I might need two day or more days away from the bike. I still take a nightly walk with my daughter between a mile and two miles a night, but we might avoid the hills.

Today's (Friday) ride follows a good ride on Wednesday, the plan was the same course (road 16 miles), but a poor night's sleep (up reading and writing for an assignment), had me shortening the ride by about two and half miles (the hilly miles) as I just didn't have it in me. My younger self, wouldn't have been as wise. I have a planned ride on Sunday with the daughter and some family friends so the girls can get ride together. Bike path stuff, it should be fun.

With changes to my schedule I plan to ride more. I'm not going to kill myself, but I do think I'll see improvements.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Beer

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

I've found that legs are liars. 

When they tell me I should stay on the couch the day after a 1.5 hour ride, they are always wrong.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Ride if you feel good, don't if you feel tired or go for a cruisy ride. Listen to the body.

That works for me.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

SWriverstone said:


> I'm 59, and in pretty good shape. I typically hike, bike, and paddle at least 3-4 times a week for 75-90mins at a time. My intensity level is always "high" or in the 80% range. I've been doing this for years, and readily admit I've never tried to be scientific at all about what I do-I just do it.
> 
> I recently got a Garmin Fenix watch...and after going on one of my typical hikes (that I've done hundreds of times) with the watch, it displayed the Garmin version of "DANGER DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!! YOUR EXERTION LEVELS ARE EXTREMELY HIGH AND COULD BE HARMFUL WITHOUT ADEQUATE RECOVERY TIME!
> 
> ...


Fenix?

I'm 72 and usually ride 5 days a week for 90 to 120 minutes. Distances on a mountain bike are in the 10 to 15 mile range with 1000 t0 1500 feet of climbing on technical but not super difficult terrain. My road rides range from 20 to 30 miles with a lot less climbing.

I track what I do using Strava on my phone. When "smart" watches first came out I asked a techie friend what benefit they would be and his answer saved me a lot of money. "None!"

I find that the occasional three days off really helps in my recovery but one day off every couple days works too. I mix mountain with road rides and the road rides are less demanding and somewhat of a rest day without missing a ride.

Come winter the bikes are put away and I ski five days a week and follow the same off time as riding but my skiing is all Alpine. Off season, I may use my wife's trainer every once in a while but I save that more for spring when I will return to my riding.

At my age and in my physical condition, it works. I check my weight and BP every morning and that is as good an indication of my condition as anything else.

At 72 I probably can't keep up with someone in their fifties. That is reality and I'm fine with it.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

The fitness books say we need exercise, nutrition, and rest, to see gains. We always mess up on one of them. Yes, rest and recovery is as important as the other two. It is more important as we age.

But if you don't care as much about gains (in fitness), you can ride hard as often as you want. I can see wanting to ride more and giving up some gains.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

ZX11 said:


> But if you don't care as much about gains (in fitness), you can ride hard as often as you want. I can see wanting to ride more and giving up some gains.


Yeah, I'm done with gains, except at the waistline. I just want to have fun.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

MSU Alum said:


> Yeah, I'm done with gains, except at the waistline. I just want to have fun.


The bike riding has ripped weight off of me. Now I'm trying to put it back on with strength training. Biking is destructive to max gains in weight lifting. Calories going to aerobic health instead of muscle building. But it is too fun to give up riding so I accept lower or slower gains on the weight bench.

Advisers, "You're not doing it right."
Me bringing a beer to my weight bench, "I know."


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

As long as it takes my e-bike to recharge.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"Excessive cardio at an advanced age can be dangerous." 

Please expand on this.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

ddoh said:


> "Excessive cardio at an advanced age can be dangerous."
> 
> Please expand on this.


 Totally false information...


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Recovery depends on riding and training intensity for me. I certainly can feel when a day off is required, and am usually fine to get back out there the day after. 

Intense events and races require a few days of rest and easy rides.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

I find that when I am in "good" shape for riding, I ride for two days back to back, with the second one more often than not pushing it a bit. I rest/recover for one or two days. Nowadays, I tend to ride between 10 - 15 miles with 1200ft - 1500ft of climbing. I track my recovery using a Whoop strap which gives me a good gauge, if the HRV is in the green, then I am good to go hammer it, if it is in the red, I am going to have a struggle. Got some health issues going on and have surgery later next month that is going to knock me off the bike for a month or so, not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## gastonbx (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm 43 and started using protein shake for recovery for the last year or so... It really helps, it's easily felt in muscles. Then BCAA helps even more for recovery and before a hard training.
That's main point, but don't disregard garmin's recommandations as they make sense. HRV and stress data are good values to know better yourself.
Recovery time depends on intensity levels and exercise duration, if you don't respect that, you will not feel ok in next rides and will not perform as well, possibly making it frustrating.
Somebody said already it is all linked rest+nutrition+exercise, beyond gains, just to not make harm to yourself and continue at a good level of training.
Cheers


----------



## Cheeze Wheelie (May 24, 2004)

55 and ride 4 days a week. I'm strongly motivated for personal gains on six hours per week. My training starts with a high intensity interval day followed by a day of lower intensity endurance work. I then take one or two rest days. Every four to six weeks I do a light week of the same routine at the same intensity, but with half the total volume.

I'm a clyde who likes to go fast, and I'm not interested in the type of fitness or physique needed for XC racing or ultra endurance. I like to sprint, rail corners and look swole at the swimming pool. Nonetheless, a mix of 20% high intensity and 80% zone 2 endurance training has improved my XC and climbing times by roughly 10% to 15% over the past 6 months.

I eat well, stay hydrated, and pay close attention to my recovery windows. I get a good recovery meal within 30 minutes of every ride, and go light on the alcohol. I use a foam roller every day, and wear compression tights between rides. I also supplement creatine during the peak months of my season, which for me speeds my recovery and boosts my times a good 3% to 5% for any segment under 5 minutes in length. I gain about 4 lbs of water weight, but I'm faster overall, particularly on short climbs.


----------



## celler (Oct 14, 2012)

I have uses a Garmin watch for about 4 years. I do a variety of activities, Bike, Moto, Run, Hike, Walk, Strength training.. 62 and retired so I have more time than my body will take. For me my limits tend to be over use injuries. 2 years ago I could eliminate pains by mixing up activities. When I did too much my muscles would tell me and I could just change my activity . The last year that has not worked so well. I need to be real careful with my tendons. I started more regular strength training. In addition I'm currently alternating between hard days (Good mtn bike ride or Moto ride) and easy days (Walk/hike or lighter bike ride). I have been having some success with this but by know means have it figured out. The easy days really bug me.

My current Garmin watch has a body battery calculation. At first I just looked at it out of curiosity. My first real observation was that if it said I did not recharge while sleeping it was correct. I was tired feeling the next day. This was almost always caused by drinking beer the night before so I was pretty easy to relate cause and effect. Now since I have found use in it I have found that If I have a high activity day I may not recharge well as my body is recovering at night - likely healing. a normal activity day (Good mtn bike ride) I sleep and recharge really well. The body battery is a good tool for me. It makes me more aware of what my behaviors are doing so I can adjust if I want to.

I recommend one of these watches to anyone that will listen because they do not lie! So many activities people do really have little affect on fitness. I have seen some activities that are no more strenuous that sitting at the bar drinking and laughing with friends!


----------

